# Compression drivers



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I am building some tower speakers. I am going to use 1 jbl 2226 and 1 2206 with a compression driver. In your opinion who makes the best compression driver for hifi? I do not want tweeters.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

slyons said:


> I am building some tower speakers. I am going to use 1 jbl 2226 and 1 2206 with a compression driver. In your opinion who makes the best compression driver for hifi? I do not want tweeters.


Well first off, "best" is a very subjective term. Best at what? SPL? Freq response? Lower crossover? Dispersion? Sensitivity?

There are several factors that go together to provide a nice horn load speaker. Makers like JBL and Altec are classic main stays. Manufacturers like Selenium provide great bang for the buck, while someone like TAD provide true audiophile level musicality.

Are any of these vintage combos what you are talking about:

JBL LE175 driver / H91 horn / L94 lens provides good high end with a shorter throw for near field

JBL 2441 driver w/2328 Adapters and 2397 "Smith Horns" even higher extension and wider dispersion

Altec 802-8G driver with 511B horns wider in both vertical and horizontal plane


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

Home theater SQ is the goal.

How about these

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=264-230


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

2206 highest crossover 1500
2226 highest crossover 1200
D4400Ti recommended crossover 1200

what kind of horn?


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure yet. The room is approx 24 x 15 with vaulted ceilings at the ridge of 16' +/-. What angle horn do you recommend? The sitting distance will be approx 12' from screen and the tower speakers will straddle the screen.


I found these cheap so I purchased them. You'll have to scroll down the page in the link below to see them. On another note I am not very experienced with horns at all. However, I have one in my JBL pro center channel and fell in love. In car audio I always used MB Quart hard dome tweeters before they moved production to China.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Jbl-2446J...g=1011&rk=3&sd=221156419054&&autorefresh=true


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

check out the 4pi design at pispeakers.com Wayne uses the B&C compression driver in his upgrade model along with the 2226H. I have not heard one bad thing about this design other than the looks of the cabinet...


----------

